# Weird



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I left this plant of death on the field for decoration. It actually worked out.

And then I botch the photo hang on.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz229/jeffo_photos/DSCN0740.jpg


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh look, I ****ed it up again. Great.



here ya go 

next time only copy the http part like this ---> http://s830.photobucket.com/albums/zz229/jeffo_photos/DSCN0740.jpg


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Have you been following David's drink instruction ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Have you been following David's drink instruction ?



:lol:

I don't know what this is about, but "drink" seems to fit here. :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't know what this is about, but "drink" seems to fit here. :lol:


Connie you are missing out on all the fun discussions . First you missed the Hairy Beaver thread . 

Now this

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/what-your-drinking-habits-20093/


You should read it . Maggie is there too . Did you know she drinks ? I would have never guessed .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Jeff, it's pretty! I have a century plant / yucca (whatever one you want to call them) in my front yard and they're quite nice except trying to mow around it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Maggie is there too . Did you know she drinks ? I would have never guessed .



I refuse to believe this trash talk.




:lol:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> You should read it . Maggie is there too . Did you know she drinks ? I would have never guessed .


Maggie drinks?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Maggie drinks?


She does, she enjoys a glass or two of wine with dinner, and appreciates it's relaxing and sedative effect.

Is Timmy going to drink when he grows up ? (David Ruby is taking the novice folks through it over on the 'Drinking Habits' thread)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I refuse to believe this trash talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comment Connie.











:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And your laugh-face was even farther from the text than mine! LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey Jeff, it's pretty! I have a century plant / yucca (whatever one you want to call them) in my front yard and they're quite nice except trying to mow around it.


Is that what it is? I'm a little bit of a weirdo when it comes to photographing plants and flowers. Since it's a curious thing, I'd probably take lots of pictures of it, from above, lying down, inside, etc.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Got beetles all over it. When it first bloomed it was covered in bugs. Smells like lemon pledge.


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

Its a yellow yucca,, a desert plant.Plants that survive in the desert can survive anywhere. I have some and the cold doesn't phase them or drought, or terrible soil. Perfect plant!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We have everything but the bad cold. There has not been any rain here since Jan. I remember it well, as it was right after the pups were born.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

jim kirkendall said:


> Its a yellow yucca,, a desert plant.Plants that survive in the desert can survive anywhere. I have some and the cold doesn't phase them or drought, or terrible soil. Perfect plant!


Funny, I can just imagine that plant enjoying life in Alaska under 18" of snow. Jeff, ick on the beetles I would have taken a bat to it then and I guess my bat would have smelled real nice afterwards.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh, those plants are EVERYWHERE here!! Everyone likes the 'Xeriscape' concept. [-(


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Megan Berry said:


> Ugh, those plants are EVERYWHERE here!! Everyone likes the 'Xeriscape' concept. [-(


Because you don't have to water it! 
I always hated that in AZ, it's popular here too. I just have dead grass because I refuse to pay that much to water the shit.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a pokey plant, and the dogs love to lean into it. I have to build a little fence around it, or more than likely, before I start trialing on the field, it will have to be moved. Aaaaa who am I kidding, I will till it under probably.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Aaaaa who am I kidding, I will till it under probably.


Yeah sure, that's a good idea. Then 1 pokey, bug infested, pledge smelling plant will eventually become 12.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not with the new and improved gas fire method. I got all these crappy stinging nettles coming up. No rain since January, and were they are getting moisture I don't know. Cannot really use the field without a huge cloud of dust floating over it. Looks like a Cheech and Chong movie.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I noticed that. You should get Tim to put some jingle to your smoke filled movies. Starting with this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F5C0rrncXE


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I ****ing hate music over a good video. I want to hear what they are talking about on the field and hear the dog smack into the decoy.

Plus, Ozzy is about as retarded as it gets for me. I liked crazy train, and that is about it.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I ****ing hate music over a good video.


I know you do. The thought of him doing that to your videos kinda made me smile though. Especially to that. I didn't have you pegged for a fan of Ozzy.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe this one. HA HA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE--ehEUg5I

THose guys are ****.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Leave one piece of root in the ground and it will come back. 
Chop it up and put roundup on any roots sticking out of the ground........and it still may come back!


----------

